# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Следующее снижение цен на процессоры Intel состоится в январе

## ALEX(XX)

Не успели мы "переварить" последствия августовского снижения цен на процессоры Intel, как растущий аппетит требует новой уценки. Тем более, что в первом квартале следующего года выйдут новые процессоры. У этих ожиданий есть основания воплотиться в жизнь, как сообщает сайт DigiTimes со ссылкой на производителей материнских плат. 
Подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

А зачем выбрасывать деньги на Intel? Покупайте AMD. Всё то же самое только дешевле.

----------


## Shu_b

> А зачем выбрасывать деньги на Intel? Покупайте AMD. Всё то же самое только дешевле.


Не всегда... и не совсем...  :Smiley: 
По теме статейка Ф-центра о подборе компьютера. (цены соответственно Ф-центра, Москва)
http://www.fcenter.ru/online.shtml?a...e/choose/14753

----------


## Iceman

> А зачем выбрасывать деньги на Intel? Покупайте AMD. Всё то же самое только дешевле.


Ооооо, Брат! ;-))

----------


## Geser

> Не всегда... и не совсем... 
> По теме статейка Ф-центра о подборе компьютера. (цены соответственно Ф-центра, Москва)
> http://www.fcenter.ru/online.shtml?a...e/choose/14753


Почитал Процессор 2.66GHz Intel Pentium4 506 (1024k,533MHz) Socket 775 Box  115,91 уе
Процессор AMD ATHLON 64 3000+ (1800MHz, 512k, 200MHz) Socket 939  122,50 уе
Практически за те же деньги у AMD более быстрый 64 битный процессор.
При чём по производительности AMD ATHLON 64 3000+ местами обгоняет даже Intel 3.2 Hz http://www.hardocp.com/article.html?art=NTI0LDM=

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Смотря как тестировать и для чего использовать. Толку от 64 бит, если только появилась 64 битная винда? А так он работает в 32 битном режиме(если не ошибаюсь). А вообще, выбор железа - вопрос религии. Можно до одури спорить.

----------


## Shu_b

> А вообще, выбор железа - вопрос религии. Можно до одури спорить.


  :Cheesy:  Только хотел написать...
imho для игр AMD, для работы Intel. 
ps жалко только что HT в двухядерных только у ЕЕ... хоть виртуальные, а всёравно приятно.  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

В частности технология АМД 3DNow! чисто для игр и теми, кто игры пишет, активно поддерживается. Интел - для серьёзной работы. Лично я - приверженец Интел. В игры я не шпилюсь(так, эпизодами, когда вообще нечего делать), а для работы Интел - супер.

----------


## Iceman

> В частности технология АМД 3DNow! чисто для игр и теми, кто игры пишет, активно поддерживается. Интел - для серьёзной работы. Лично я - приверженец Интел. В игры я не шпилюсь(так, эпизодами, когда вообще нечего делать), а для работы Интел - супер.


И чем, простите, Интел супер для работы?

----------


## Geser

У нас сейчас все сервера закупают в фирме на Оптеронах. И быстрее Интелевских и дешевле. А сервер с двумя процессорами Атлон МП у нас уже 2 года. Правда мама на нём накрылась, но это отношения к АМД не имеет. А так никаких притензий.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Позвольте задать встречный вопрос. А чем он плох?  :Smiley:  Прекрасно справляется с объёмами работ, высокое быстродействие, надёжен в работе. Это при учёте, если с умом подобрать конфигурацию. Как я уже писал - это вопрос религии. Кто-то вообще фанат iMac и ничего не хочет слышать про другие.

----------


## Geser

> Позвольте задать встречный вопрос. А чем он плох?  Прекрасно справляется с объёмами работ, высокое быстродействие, надёжен в работе. Это при учёте, если с умом подобрать конфигурацию. Как я уже писал - это вопрос религии. Кто-то вообще фанат iMac и ничего не хочет слышать про другие.


Плох тем что дороже.

----------

